# Should there be this much smoke? Yamaha 2.5 4 stroke



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Someone probibly Laid it on the wrong side ...Should be OK 

Does it Pee ? 
Dave


----------



## leoprdfrog (Sep 14, 2009)

Yeah it pees seems to be in great conditions other than the smoking. Hoping to get it on my square stern soon to seen what it does on the water.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I have seen that on four strokes after they have been flooded with gas.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

I am only asking this because you said this is your first 4 stroke. 

You know you do not add oil to the gas?


----------



## leoprdfrog (Sep 14, 2009)

No offense taken Tom it's often important to ask the simplest of questions when trouble shooting things. The answer though is no, I put 10w-30 as recommended in it's little reservoir tank on it.


----------

